# Galactus and Superman Prime  vs. Shonen Verse



## Kuya (Oct 7, 2006)

Every hero, every villain, every character included in the Shonen Verse vs. Galactus and Superman Prime.

1 week prep time on both sides.


----------



## Vicious (Oct 7, 2006)

does anybody have a lists of shonen?


----------



## Hagen (Oct 7, 2006)

Team Shonen.

With the Godhand, Alucard and every DBZ character giving their energy to SSJ4 Gogeta.
Super and Galactus are as good as toast.


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 7, 2006)

You gave them too much prep. Bandit Jing would steal the HotU, the IG, the Sword of Truth and the GL ring and proceed to not only use it to beat SMP and Galactus, but make them his personal assistance.

Odd jobs? Not even.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 7, 2006)

Unless the other Shonen mangas are leagues above DBZ then I can see Supes Prime taking this

Galactus is probably overkill


----------



## Goodfellow (Oct 7, 2006)

Hmm, if they get some kryptonite, they MIGHT be able to take out Superman.


----------



## Noodle (Oct 7, 2006)

Multiple universes against two characters seems a little bit unfair.... given that most of the weaker shounen characters would be dead within seconds, it's still overkill.


----------



## Rice Ball (Oct 7, 2006)

Generally Galactus would win.
But true gods like The Idea of Evil would tip the balance.

Godhands haven't done anything to be proud of yet


----------



## MdB (Oct 7, 2006)

Locard said:
			
		

> Team Shonen.
> 
> With the Godhand, Alucard and every DBZ character giving their energy to SSJ4 Gogeta.
> Super and Galactus are as good as toast.



Berserk and hellsing are seinen.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 7, 2006)

SMP has enough strength to break down the source wall and travel at several times the speed of light 
however with DS on the shonen side i see SMP being taken down but someone like galactcus i dont see being defeated

its too close to call but id say slightly in favor of shonen verse however we know that galans tech is second to none so its kinda hard  

if its one week prep then let it be galan and thanos that should be fun


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 7, 2006)

Galactus makes Supes a herald again then sits back and munches on Mars while Supes alone takes on the Shonen verse


----------



## Kimimaro (Oct 7, 2006)

Cyborg Superman said:
			
		

> however with DS on the shonen side i see SMP being taken down but someone like galactcus i dont see being defeated



Bastard!! is seinen.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 7, 2006)

Who'd be the crucial factors on the Team Shonen???


----------



## Rice Ball (Oct 7, 2006)

Kuya said:
			
		

> Who'd be the crucial factors on the Team Shonen???



Idea of Evil removes SMP and Galactus from ever exsisting 

The rest don't stand a hope in hell against Galactus


----------



## Hagen (Oct 7, 2006)

Galactus is overated. Reed Richards saved his cosmic ass from death once. After Galactus was beated to a pulp by Thor, IronMan, Dr.Strange and the Thing.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 7, 2006)

Locard said:
			
		

> Galactus is overated. Reed Richards saved his cosmic ass from death once. After Galactus was beated to a pulp by Thor, IronMan, Dr.Strange and the Thing.



Because he was tricked by Terrax, poisoned, starving, and dying..... 

Anyway, Tenchi is shounen, so you just gave Washu preptime....


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 7, 2006)

lonewalker84 said:
			
		

> Bastard!! is seinen.


 ah i forgot my bad


----------



## ~Shin~ (Oct 7, 2006)

Well since tenchi muyo verse is shonen, i don't see how galactus and superman even have a chance against Tenchi or Z or the choussins and considering the the other shitloads of shonen characters. Galactus and superman die


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 7, 2006)

Firemind said:
			
		

> Well since tenchi muyo verse is shonen, i don't see how galactus and superman even have a chance against Tenchi or Z or the choussins and considering the the other shitloads of shonen characters. Galactus and superman die



Isn't Tenchi a Comic Dragon work?


----------



## ~Shin~ (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm pretty positive that tenchi muyo is shonen since endless mike knows a lot about tenchi muyo and he said its shonen so i'm going with what he said


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 7, 2006)

It's a harem anime, and harem anime is a subset of the shounen genre.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 7, 2006)

Firemind said:
			
		

> I'm pretty positive that tenchi muyo is shonen since endless mike knows a lot about tenchi muyo and he said its shonen so i'm going with what he said



I'm pretty sure it's Kadokawa-Shoten.



Wikipedia has Kadokawa down as well.


----------



## The Nameless Pharaoh (Oct 7, 2006)

Comic tards.........

This is an overkill, SP and Galactus will die before they can think.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Oct 7, 2006)

^Exactly i mean 2 people against more than billions of ppl is just overkill


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 7, 2006)

Kuya said:
			
		

> Who'd be the crucial factors on the Team Shonen???



Read my post.

*Bandit Jing.*


----------



## ~Shin~ (Oct 7, 2006)

> Who'd be the crucial factors on the Team Shonen???


If tenchi's considered then there's no chance for galactus or superman


----------



## ez (Oct 7, 2006)

doesn't shonen side have dieties? I mean no matter how powerful supes and galactus are they can't win against a bunch of 'gods' 

i think tenchi verse could beat them or god hand


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 7, 2006)

Firemind said:
			
		

> If tenchi's considered then there's no chance for galactus or superman



Kami Tenchi would probably murder both of them,but I think Galactus could take the Choushin.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 7, 2006)

SoulTaker540 said:
			
		

> Kami Tenchi would probably murder both of them,but I think Galactus could take the Choushin.



At maximum power, he could maybe take one of the Chousein.

All 3 at once? No way.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Oct 7, 2006)

> Kami Tenchi would probably murder both of them,but I think Galactus could take the Choushin.


WHAT!!!???? 
3 choussins at the same time that's fukin' insane too much for even galactus.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 7, 2006)

Endless Mike said:
			
		

> At maximum power, he could maybe take one of the Chousein.
> 
> All 3 at once? No way.



I'll be honest and admit that my knowledge of the Tenchi OVA's is mostly from stuff you,Firemind,and a couple of other posters have said.So can you just say some ways that they'd beat Galactus.I'm probably wrong but I'd like to know why he'd lose.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 7, 2006)

SoulTaker540 said:
			
		

> I'll be honest and admit that my knowledge of the Tenchi OVA's is mostly from stuff you,Firemind,and a couple of other posters have said.So can you just say some ways that they'd beat Galactus.I'm probably wrong but I'd like to know why he'd lose.



Simply overwhelm him with cosmic power, warp him out of reality. They did create the multiverse after all.


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 7, 2006)

Okay, I'm not seeing where it said they created a multverse. When was that? Maybe I missed it.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Oct 7, 2006)

^I don't think they show them creating the multiverse, it's just like a known fact in tenchi muyo


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 7, 2006)

No, I don't want to see it, but I haven't seen it even stated. I know they are higher dimensional being on the highest KNOWN dimension, but does that really equate to them creating all the lower tiers of dimension?


----------



## ~Shin~ (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm not exactly sure where they say it. But they say it when they introduce the choussins I think....


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 7, 2006)

Yeah, it's also explained in the official sourcebook.


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 7, 2006)

Firemind said:
			
		

> I'm not exactly sure where they say it. But they say it when they introduce the choussins I think....



I guess I'll check it out again.

I also didn't see the Tenchi/Black hole and Z/Solar System thing. I'm certain the black hole thing is credible, but I have to see Z destroying the solar system instant.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 7, 2006)

He didn't destroy the solar system, as in ours, he destroyed a solar system. At least IIRC.

The black hole was in OVA 11, I think.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Oct 7, 2006)

u know i never saw that black hole thing either i'm going to check that out


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 7, 2006)

Endless Mike said:
			
		

> He didn't destroy the solar system, as in ours, he destroyed a solar system. At least IIRC.
> 
> The black hole was in OVA 11, I think.



I know that. I still saw Earth intact (or partially intact), but I didn't see any SS destroyed at all. When did this happen?


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 7, 2006)

It was in the flashback I think.


----------



## Vicious (Oct 7, 2006)

> u know i never saw that black hole thing either i'm going to check that out


i dont remember if it was before or after they fought kagato. i have the ovas i'll rewatch them today i dont even remember if he was using his lhw to destroy the black hole?! and kami tenchi is enough for this fight and 3 gem ryoko is overkill....


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 7, 2006)

I'll have to look at that part again.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 7, 2006)

Kuya said:
			
		

> Every hero, every villain, every character included in the Shonen Verse vs. Galactus and Superman Prime.
> 
> 1 week prep time on both sides.




ssj4 gogeta beats both superman prime and galactus instantly. The rest of the shonen verse is not needed


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 7, 2006)

You again?

Sigh. . .

Galactus would snack on SSJ4 Gogeta, as he did with Hyperstorm.


----------



## Vicious (Oct 7, 2006)

> ssj4 gogeta beats both superman prime and galactus instantly. The rest of the shonen verse is not needed


is DBZ really a shonen??





> ssj4 gogeta beats both superman


i can see that.





> ssj4 gogeta beats both superman prime


i dont see that happenning.





> and galactus instantly


u need to see some scans of galactus before u judge him hes on a whole new lvl.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 7, 2006)

4thandnaruto said:
			
		

> is DBZ really a shonen??i can see that.i dont see that happenning.u need to see some scans of galactus before u judge him hes on a whole new lvl.



no i dont think dbz is a shonen

superman and superman prime are overrated. Superman prime hasnt ever fought before

galactus is overrated


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 7, 2006)

> no i dont think dbz is a shonen
> 
> superman and superman prime are overrated. Superman prime hasnt ever fought before
> 
> galactus is overrated



Only you would overrate him.

For pity's sake, you tried to argue Itachi could beat Galactus. Only the most extreme fanboy would try to say that.

Galactus snacks on SSJ4 Gogeta as he did Hyperstorm.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 7, 2006)

How the hell can Gogeta do anything to either of them? They would be completely immune to his attacks and could kill him with a thought.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Oct 7, 2006)

Comic Book Guy said:
			
		

> Only you would overrate him.
> 
> For pity's sake, you tried to argue Itachi could beat Galactus. Only the most extreme fanboy would try to say that.
> 
> Galactus snacks on SSJ4 Gogeta as he did Hyperstorm.


He said itachi can beat galactus  
How far does you're fanboyism go jplaya?


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 7, 2006)

Firemind said:
			
		

> He said itachi can beat galactus



The exact quote is in my sig, if you're interested.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Oct 7, 2006)

WOW :amazed
i didn't know jplaya said all these stupid stuff


----------



## Vicious (Oct 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted by jplaya2023
> dbz is stronger and better than any other anime so they would win easily.


LOL ,jplaya do u watch anything else but DBZ..?


----------



## ~Shin~ (Oct 7, 2006)

4thandnaruto said:
			
		

> LOL ,jplaya do u watch anything else but DBZ..?


OF Course he does he watches 4 or 5 OP AMV's


----------



## Vicious (Oct 7, 2006)

> OF Course he does he watches 4 or 5 OP AMV's


he probly watches naruto fillers. i dont hate the guy but he needs to knowledge up.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Oct 7, 2006)

It doesn't matter how much knowledge he gets i mean he proved that when he said itachi can beat galactus, what needs to happen is he needs to grow up and stop being a biased fanboy


----------



## ez (Oct 8, 2006)

dbz isn't shonen? The guy who wrote the story disagrees with you as well as shonenjump.com but then again you don't care about facts. I'm a huge dbz fan but shit does your fanboyism have any limits? dbz isn't the strongest


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 8, 2006)

Firemind said:
			
		

> It doesn't matter how much knowledge he gets i mean he proved that when he said itachi can beat galactus, what needs to happen is he needs to grow up and stop being a biased fanboy



Ummm galactus cant escape god of moon and would be tortured 3 days straight. Then gets vaporized by Amoretsu which burns through anything(including galactus) stated in canon. Also stated by  itachi si you need sharigan to beat his jutso or beat him, galactus doesnt posses sharigan he loses


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 8, 2006)

Shinigami Hitsugaya said:
			
		

> dbz isn't shonen? The guy who wrote the story disagrees with you as well as shonenjump.com but then again you don't care about facts. I'm a huge dbz fan but shit does your fanboyism have any limits? dbz isn't the strongest




your exactly i forgot AT came out with his manga ni shonen jump weekly. But I already stated who wins this matchup


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 8, 2006)

> Ummm galactus cant escape god of moon



Galactus is FAR MORE POWERFUL THAN THE ENTIRE NARUTOVERSE.

Itachi's mind would break from even trying to attempt to bother Galactus like that.

If Xavier boosted by Magneto barely got Galactus' attention, what chance does Itachi have? Least even surviving?



> and would be tortured 3 days straight.



Yeah, he's going to get a cross for a cosmic being nearly 30 ft. tall and torture a cosmic being to death.

Galactus looks at Itachi and atomizes him with the Power Cosmic. Power Cosmic makes Kyuubi's chakra look like dust, no offense to the Narutoverse.



> Then gets vaporized by Amoretsu which burns through anything(including galactus) stated in canon.



Databook says that Amaterasu are fires that burn hot as the sun and for 7 days straight.

Galactus defends it, or just takes it head on, or just reflect the technique back to Itachi. Hell, no one in the Narutoverse can take on Galactus.

How ridiculous can you get? You're practically an insult to every thing you try to associate with. DBZ, Naruto, comics, Street Fighter.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 8, 2006)

Comic Book Guy said:
			
		

> Galactus is FAR MORE POWERFUL THAN THE ENTIRE NARUTOVERSE.
> 
> 
> *debateable, you obviously underestimate the way of the ninja*
> ...



no just because you dont agree doesnt make my claims ridiculuous


----------



## Vicious (Oct 8, 2006)

> Databook says that Amaterasu are fires that burn hot as the sun and for 7 days straight.


but thats pretty powerful though, if u ask me even luffy cant stand that he would be demolish for good.


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 8, 2006)

4thandnaruto said:
			
		

> but thats pretty powerful though, if u ask me even luffy cant stand that he would be demolish for good.



Which means nothing because....

Luffy <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< Galactus.

Yeah, I missed a shit load more less than signs, but you get the point.


----------



## Vicious (Oct 8, 2006)

> [Which means nothing because....
> 
> Luffy <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< Galactus.


no, it means that itachi can beat luffy and even goku cant survive on the sun so he would get toast aswell.





> Yeah, I missed a shit load more less than signs, but you get the point.


of coarse. and is the site that u were talking about(about the image generator shit] t3ll me the daMN SITE DAMNIT


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 8, 2006)

> debateable, you obviously underestimate the way of the ninja



What's the most powerful of the Narutoverse? Kyuubi, that flattens a mountain with a swipe of its tail.

That's like dust to Galactus and the Power Cosmic.



> proof?



Itachi is nowhere near powerful enough to trap a mind of a cosmic being. Might I add Galactus is a cosmic being?



> itachi creates an entirely new dimension and trap galactus there and tortures him (stated in canon)



He ain't going to trap Galactus in such a dimension. If anything, Galactus manipulates the dimension of the Tsukiyomi against Itachi, as his powers are vastly more than what the entire Narutoverse can handle.



> height has nothing to do with it, itachi controls time and space he'll make the dimension bigger to accompany our large friend



And finds out he's the one in trouble, not his would-be victim.



> yeah he looks at itachi and in an instant is chained up to a stake being tortured for 3 straight days



Itachi looks at Galactus and Galactus brushes off his pathetic attempt at getting his attention. If he's annoyed, Galactus shatters Itachi's mind or obliterates him with a Power Cosmic blast.



> canon states the technique burns through anything
> 
> canon>>databook



Scan?

And the Kishimoto Databook. You think Kishimoto would contradict himself in writing data about his own creation?

And Galactus will kill Itachi easily.



> yeah he's going to be incenerated (Stated in canon) it burns through anything



Itachi wishes he can even begin to hurt Galactus. Multitudes of comics about Galactus clearly places him above the Narutoverse.

Oh, but you haven't read anything of him, do you now? Not even expanding on the ridiculously little non-canon and few canon readings you have.



> no just because you dont agree doesnt make my claims ridiculuous



No, it's because you're a self-conceited, arrogant, deluded, ridiculously narrow-minded, and childish fanboy.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 8, 2006)

Comic Book Guy said:
			
		

> What's the most powerful of the Narutoverse? Kyuubi, that flattens a mountain with a swipe of its tail.
> 
> That's like dust to Galactus and the Power Cosmic.
> 
> ...



nope putting yourself down only makes u hurt worse


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 8, 2006)

> proof?



He eats planets. What did you think his character was created for?



> proof? show me something in canon which states that









> what part of itachi controlling everything in god of moon do you not understand?



What is part don't you comprehend that Galactus is a cosmic being? What part don't you comprehend that Galactus is way out of Itachi's league, least the Narutoverse?



> he's tortured and almost dead



Yeah, Itachi would be dying from Galactus' mercy of granting him his last seconds of life.



> proof? no one has ever broken itachi's technique prove in canon galactus can



He's Galactus, the World Devourer, the cosmic balance between Eternity and Death of the Marvel 616 Universe. He has the Power Cosmic at his disposal, which makes chakra and ki look pathetic in comparison.

But then, you don't know that, do you?



> counter scan?



So you can't provide one?

Then again, you never provide quality scans applicable to argument. You never did, and I guess you never will.



> proof?



He's Galactus, World Devourer, the cosmic balance between Eternity and Death. Wields the Power Cosmic.



> no comic book guys opinion makes such a bogus claim



No, just jplaya2023 being the most ridiculous little childish fanboy in the world.



> nope i know enough without the height, galactus is a giant sentinal



Wielding the Power Cosmic, and is an essential part of the universe. If Galactus dies, the universe as well.



> nope putting yourself down only makes u hurt worse



And I'm the king of England.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 8, 2006)

Comic Book Guy said:
			
		

> He eats planets. What did you think his character was created for?
> 
> 
> *prove he can eat the naruto planet*
> ...



al hail king comic book guy king of the bias naruto forum posters with endless mike as court jester and scuzemabachi as queen


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 8, 2006)

> prove he can eat the naruto planet



Their best is Kyuubi, who is a continental threat. At best, he can destroy entire continents.

Galactus eats planets. He's a universal threat. His powers are vastly more powerful than the most powerful tailed beast of the Narutoverse.



> ok whats your point?



Narutoverse are screwed.



> itachi controlled genjitsu >>>>>>>>> cosmic being
> 
> because its itachi's technique



Cosmic Being > Narutoverse

Because cosmic beings are vastly more powerful than anything in the Narutoverse.



> negative galactus is the one being physially and mentally punished



Wrong. Itachi is the one who's screwed against the Power Cosmic.



> prove it makes charka and ki pathetic scans?



I already provided his bio, but I guess you can't read it, eh?

Power Cosmic to manipulate vast amounts of energies. Manipulate molecules. Destructive energy blasts. Able to use the Power Cosmic for a _virtually unlimited_ number of effects.

That's leagues above ki and chakra.



> prove it makes charka and ki pathetic scans?



I already did. Or you can't read?



> and neither can u. Stalemate



Nope. Galactus kills Itachi, with the reasons and proof I provided above.



> baseless opinion



Fact.



> repeating his name 100's of time doesnt make him better than the last time u repeated his name



No, that's just me trying to beat fact into your head.



> no you act like such a baby when someone doesnt agree with your bias opinions



And you're the guy who said there was no gravity in space, and planets merely float.



> proof?



Abraxas storyline, Fantastic Four #46 to #49.

And you want official confirmation?

The official Galactus bio at Marvel.com, the official site of Marvel Comics





> al hail king comic book guy king of the bias naruto forum posters with endless mike as court jester and scuzemabachi as queen



I'm a poster, not a Moderator, an Akatsuki, or an Admin.

If anyone is biased, it's you.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 8, 2006)

jplaya, prove that Galactus can't eat the Naruto world. Prove that amaterasu will work on him. Prove that Tskyoumi will work on him. 

Post scans as well

Otherwise 

Brick > you


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 8, 2006)

Comic Book Guy said:
			
		

> *
> proves nothing*
> 
> Their best is Kyuubi, who is a continental threat. At best, he can destroy entire continents.
> ...




nope its you and people u flame for not agreeing with your opinion. But anyway im done debating this, so you responding to this post is futille


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 8, 2006)

> proves nothing



It proves that Galactus is a great deal more powerful than the Narutoverse.



> show me a scan that explicitely states galactus powers are vastly more powerful than the naruto universe. I'm looking for word 4 word here



I already did. 3 times now.



> your opinion



Funny how my opinion tends to coincide with fact.



> prove cosmic being powers extend to the naruto universe with a canon scan



Easy.

Because it's assumed that everyone will retain their base powerset in battles with each other.

If this is not so, then we don't need the ideas for battles here.

Example, show me that ki extends to other universes, and that DB warriors retain their powers? Otherwise, they get killed by guns and bullets?

In battles, the battleground is in a neutral universe. Everyone retains their powers for battle.



> nope itachi's dimension itachi inflicting pain



Cosmic being, Itachi dead.



> bullocks



Hard to believe, since you obviously didn't read the bios I posted.



> prove it can manipulate ki or be a match against chakra



I already did, with the bios I posted. But you didn't read it, did you? Or can't you read at all?



> nope u proved nothing



I proved that the Power Cosmic is more powerful and can do a lot more than ki and chakra.



> Nope, itachi kills galactus from the canon i stated in earlier post



Nope, I proved Galactus kills Itachi.



> debateable



Fact.



> no your just being trollish



Oh? Then report me to the Admins, Akatsuki, and Moderators.



> i stand by that



*WRONG!*

Even elementary students know that planets revolve the sun.

Highschool students know about the sun's gravitational field.

But then, I guess you never passed science, did you?

Science and reality is against you. There is gravity in space, provided by the sun which holds out solar system intact.



> bullocks



Yeah, you can't stand me or anyone else proving you wrong everytime.



> nope its you and people u flame for not agreeing with your opinion.



Nope, I'm not biased. And I never flame.



> But anyway im done debating this, so you responding to this post is futille



Finally can't stand being wrong?

Concession accepted.

Truth, open-mindedness reality, and fact wins over trolling, ridiculous opinions, narrow-mindedness, and fanboyism anyday.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 8, 2006)

Galactus vs. Tyrant. The enimity between the two destroys entire GALAXIES.
1. Version2 of sig
2. Version2 of sig
3. Version2 of sig
4. Version2 of sig

Itachi isn't going to kill Galactus. Galactus survives the destruction of two planets. Itachi wishes he can produce such destructive power.
1. Version2 of sig
2. Link removed
3. Link removed

Galactus vs. the In-Betweener. Itachi wishes he can do this.
1. 
and...
1. 
2. 
3. 
4. Episode 1 raw 
5. Episode 1 raw 
6. Episode 1 raw 
7. Episode 1 raw 
8. Episode 1 raw 
9. 
10. 
11. 
12. 
13. 
14. 
15. 
16. 
17. 
18. 
19. 
20. 
21. 

The true form of Galactus. How is Itachi going to kill this?
1. Link removed
2. Link removed
3. Link removed
4. Link removed
5. Link removed
6. Link removed

Galactus essential to the universe. The balance between Death and Eternity.
Link removed

EDIT: Since the images doesn't work -- save the last, they come from here.

Naruto Eskimo


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 8, 2006)

Only the last image works for my CBG


----------



## Orion (Oct 8, 2006)

jplaya ur retarded fanboism for itachi makes me wanna vomit galactus is a UNIVERSAL LEVEL THREAT nothing in naruto comes even close to that he would rape itachi in about .01 seconds flat with a power cosmic blast the end.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 8, 2006)

You know whats fucking sad.That guy can't figure out that Galactus who eats worlds would kill the Narutoverse who aren't even planetary threats.I mean he wants stated proof that Galactus is stronger than the Narutoverse,and it's a fact he can't infer on his own.I mean if authors told us who would win then this place would be useless.And you know what else his fucking bias really shines,because nothing ever states Goku or Vegeta are stronger than the Narutoverse but we all know that they are.Fucking pathetic when one has to debate the merits of Galactus' power.Fucking pathetic.


Anyway,we should add Lucifer Morningstar with a GL ring to the comic side,and by shonen verse do we mean the whole genre or just stuff out of Shonen Jump.At first I thought it was the latter.


----------



## Rice Ball (Oct 8, 2006)

Just to nullify one part of his ridiculuous argument.
During the series Thanos, Galactus teleported himself to the CENTRE of a sun and made the sun supernova while he was standing there.... amaterasu will not scratch him.

Also during the same comic, Moondragon and THANOS psonically assulted Galactus(2 most powerful psychics in the Marvul universe), they lost... Tskyoumi will not work at all against such a powerful mind, if anything Galactus would torture Itachi for 72 hours.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 8, 2006)

Rice Ball said:
			
		

> Just to nullify one part of his ridiculuous argument.
> During the series Thanos, Galactus teleported himself to the CENTRE of a sun and made the sun supernova while he was standing there.... amaterasu will not scratch him.
> 
> Also during the same comic, Moondragon and THANOS psonically assulted Galactus(2 most powerful psychics in the Marvul universe), they lost... Tskyoumi will not work at all against such a powerful mind, if anything Galactus would torture Itachi for 72 hours.



*Attempts my best jplaya impression*

show some scans

*you show scans* 

non-canon

*you insult my intelligence*

concession accepted


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 8, 2006)

Rice Ball said:
			
		

> Just to nullify one part of his ridiculuous argument.
> During the series Thanos, Galactus teleported himself to the CENTRE of a sun and made the sun supernova while he was standing there.... amaterasu will not scratch him.
> 
> Also during the same comic, Moondragon and THANOS psonically assulted Galactus(2 most powerful psychics in the Marvul universe), they lost... Tskyoumi will not work at all against such a powerful mind, if anything
> Galactus would torture Itachi for 72 hours.



And jplaya will retort with thats nice but where was it stated that Moondragon and Thanos were more powerful than Tsukiyomi,and he'll also say that Amaretsu being as hot as the sun is not canon.The logic is so damn retarded.Like I said previously if this was Goku vs Itach or something then he'd say Goku,but because it's Galactus and SMP he asks where it was stated they were stronger than the Narutoverse,but with Goku no such question is asked.It is just so bias,and then he goes and calls CBG bias which is really ironic.I don't know Tsukiyomi that well but he needs to do something about jplaya because this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Oct 8, 2006)

Berserk wins alone.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 8, 2006)

jplaya2023 said:
			
		

> Ummm galactus cant escape god of moon and would be tortured 3 days straight. Then gets vaporized by Amoretsu which burns through anything(including galactus) stated in canon. Also stated by  itachi si you need sharigan to beat his jutso or beat him, galactus doesnt posses sharigan he loses


----------



## vagnard (Oct 8, 2006)

Keollyn said:
			
		

> No, I don't want to see it, but I haven't seen it even stated. I know they are higher dimensional being on the highest KNOWN dimension, but does that really equate to them creating all the lower tiers of dimension?



It was stated by Z in the Tenchi Muyo Ova 19. Multiverse in Tenchi Muyo is called Hyperdimension. They created 10 main universes, each one governed by a cosmic being called D....the god of "our" universe is D3. They created the universes together and each of one can rewrite the universes at will like Tokimi did alone infinite times to create anomalies like Z. 

In my opinion Choushin are more powerful than Galactus. Galactus is a primordial force of 1 universe...he is more closer to D3 than the Choushin....the Choushin created the Multiverse...in my opinion they are more similar to Living Tribunal than Eternity, Galactus and Death.


----------



## Rice Ball (Oct 8, 2006)

Can we really count Tenchi as a Shonen manga? Sure it has action moments in it but it is basically a Harum comedy.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 8, 2006)

Kuya said:
			
		

> Every hero, every villain, every character included in the Shonen Verse


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Oct 8, 2006)

Senin is concerned a subgenre of Shounen and thus Berserk is include in this fight. As it stands Galactus and Superman Prime are not up to par with God/  Idea of Evil. No not Godhand, but God.


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 8, 2006)

the shonens will win


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 8, 2006)

Rice Ball said:
			
		

> Can we really count Tenchi as a Shonen manga? Sure it has action moments in it but it is basically a Harum comedy.



Not all Shounen anime is action anime.

Harem anime is a Shounen genre.

Even animes like Chobits and Love Hina are considered to be Shounen.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Oct 8, 2006)

LOL, it would be funny to watch Love Hina characters get their ass whupped by galactus


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 8, 2006)

All of them except Keitaro, since he's indestructible.


----------



## The Nameless Pharaoh (Oct 8, 2006)

This thread sucks.

Pharaoh Atem whould take care of both of them by himself.


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 8, 2006)

vagnard said:
			
		

> It was stated by Z in the Tenchi Muyo Ova 19. Multiverse in Tenchi Muyo is called Hyperdimension. They created 10 main universes, each one governed by a cosmic being called D....the god of "our" universe is D3. They created the universes together and each of one can rewrite the universes at will like Tokimi did alone infinite times to create anomalies like Z.
> 
> In my opinion Choushin are more powerful than Galactus. Galactus is a primordial force of 1 universe...he is more closer to D3 than the Choushin....the Choushin created the Multiverse...in my opinion they are more similar to Living Tribunal than Eternity, Galactus and Death.



That's why I was asking if they implied that them being at the 11th tier of dimensions meant they created the following lower tiers. 

I had to ask because there are higher dimensional beings that don't necessarily create the lower tiers, but have complete power of the ones below them... just like in your explaination.


----------



## superbatman86 (Oct 8, 2006)

Two words: Ultimate Nulifier.Kills all but the omnipitants then they win.


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 8, 2006)

superbatman86 said:
			
		

> Two words: Ultimate Nulifier.Kills all but the omnipitants then they win.



I'll not repeat.

Bandit. Mutha fuckin. Jing. FTUPW!

And the Ultimate Nullifer was another one of those insane items Jing was suppose to steal from MU.


----------



## G-Wolf (Oct 8, 2006)

L-sama>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Galactus and SMP.


----------



## Blue (Oct 8, 2006)

Harem is not shounen. That's like saying romance is suspense.

That said, isn't that Dark Schnider guy from Bastard!! ? :/

Off topic, re: Mike's sig, where did I say this? KnK is me.



			
				Kunoichi no Kiri said:
			
		

> Anything Aizen can do can be done by any gifted genin in Naruto.


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 8, 2006)

Yep, Dark Schneider is from Bastard!!

It's not labeled as Shonen even though it appeared in Shonen Jump.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 8, 2006)

> I'll not repeat.
> 
> Bandit. Mutha fuckin. Jing. FTUPW!
> 
> And the Ultimate Nullifer was another one of those insane items Jing was suppose to steal from MU.



Galactus can recall the UN back to himself.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Oct 8, 2006)

Is dark schneider galactus level?


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 8, 2006)

Comic Book Guy said:
			
		

> Galactus can recall the UN back to himself.



Doesn't matter. Jing would already have the IG, HotU, Sword of Truth and GLR. The UN would just be another prize in his possession he wouldn't be starving for.


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 8, 2006)

Firemind said:
			
		

> Is dark schneider galactus level?



Nope. 

Not yet at least (although it lookslike he won't be getting there)


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 8, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> Harem is not shounen. That's like saying romance is suspense.
> 
> That said, isn't that Dark Schnider guy from Bastard!! ? :/
> 
> Off topic, re: Mike's sig, where did I say this? KnK is me.



I read it in a thread in the anime/manga battledome a long time ago. Thought it was hilarious.


----------



## Gooba (Oct 8, 2006)

Gender ambiguity ftw!

Galactus+SMP could take out almost everyone, except a few like DS who would kill them both.


----------



## G-Wolf (Oct 8, 2006)

Is L-sama part of the shonen verse?


----------



## Blue (Oct 8, 2006)

G-Wolf said:
			
		

> Is L-sama part of the shonen verse?


L-sama? The guy in my av? :S

...

Oh. WAIT. Someone call Light. This is over.

And that comment about Aizen was meant to say that his physical abilities are on par with a genin. Obviously genin don't have Kyoukasuigetsu or reiatsu pressure, etc. I could've worded that better. :/


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 8, 2006)

So Genin also know Shyunpo and can block Ichigo's bankai with one finger?


----------



## vagnard (Oct 8, 2006)

Keollyn said:
			
		

> That's why I was asking if they implied that them being at the 11th tier of dimensions meant they created the following lower tiers.
> 
> I had to ask because there are higher dimensional beings that don't necessarily create the lower tiers, but have complete power of the ones below them... just like in your explaination.




It was stated by Z that they created the Multiverse. So there is no much discussion about that point. Choushin and the Counterreactor were the supreme beings in Tenchi Multiverse until Kami Tenchi. 



			
				Blue said:
			
		

> Harem is not shounen. That's like saying romance is suspense.
> 
> That said, isn't that Dark Schnider guy from Bastard!! ? :/




Uh?....you are talking about different classifications.... harem, comedy, romance or suspence are a classification about the THEME of the manga. Shounen, Shoujo or Seinen are classications about the public to the manga is oriented. 

Shonen is a manga oriented to boys. Shoujo is manga oriented to girls and Seinen is a manga oriented to adults. Shonen aren't just the fighting mangas published by Shonen Jump...there are many shonen that aren't part of shonen jump...just like Death Note is technically a seinen and is published by shonen jump. 

There are shonen about romance, comedy, fighting, suspense, etc. Just like there are shoujo about romance, comedy, suspense, fighting, (X for example is more about fights and the plot than romance), horror, etc. 

Tenchi Muyo is a shonen harem anime. (and manga) just like Love Hina. You have shoujo harem manga too like Fushigi Yuugi or Ouran High School.


----------



## Blue (Oct 8, 2006)

Endless Mike said:
			
		

> So Genin also know Shyunpo and can block Ichigo's bankai with one finger?


Only Sakura.



			
				Vagnard said:
			
		

> Tenchi Muyo is a shonen harem anime.


Yeah, you're right.  

And I take it back, Light wouldn't know Kal-El's name.


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 8, 2006)

vagnard said:
			
		

> It was stated by Z that they created the Multiverse. So there is no much discussion about that point. Choushin and the Counterreactor were the supreme beings in Tenchi Multiverse until Kami Tenchi.



Well I was only inquiring when it was stated they created the multiverse... I'm not necessarily concerned if they did.


----------



## vagnard (Oct 8, 2006)

Keollyn said:
			
		

> Well I was only inquiring when it was stated they created the multiverse... I'm not necessarily concerned if they did.



Z stated that in episode 19 in the third ova series when he was explaining to Tenchi the nature of the Choushin....just after the clash between Tsunami and Tokimi. You can find the episode in youtube.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 8, 2006)

Blue said:
			
		

> Only Sakura.



Wow, Sakura must really be something if she knows a technique that doesn't even exist in the Narutoverse...


----------



## Blue (Oct 8, 2006)

Well in all honesty Shunshin no jutsu is pretty much the same thing as Shunpo, and several genin (Gaara, etc.) have demonstrated it. I doubt if Sakura is quite as fast as Aizen, but there's no comparison between the two. Now you see 'em, now you don't.

On topic: DS for the win.


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 8, 2006)

You mean DS and a horde of other Archangel and Demon King for the win...

Because he's hardly soloing SMP and Galactus...

Heck, I don't even see him doing so to either one in a one on one confrontation.


----------



## Gooba (Oct 8, 2006)

Endless Mike said:
			
		

> So Genin also know Shyunpo and can block Ichigo's bankai with one finger?


Aizen didn't block it with one finger, be blocked it with a sword he made look like his finger.  I think...


----------



## Tazmo? (Oct 8, 2006)

Shounen universe takes this.


----------



## G-Wolf (Oct 9, 2006)

Is Lord of nightmares part of the Shonen verse?if so SMP and Galactus die a horrible horribel death.L-sama is equal with the One Above All and the Presence.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Oct 9, 2006)

Yes, slayers is part of the shonen worse
And yes SMP and galactus get raped hard from L-sama


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Oct 9, 2006)

Everyone on the Shonen side become Light's human shield. Superman and Galactus will die of heart attack or any other cause such as spontaneously combusting. The End.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 9, 2006)

Galactus doesn't have a heart, he can't have a heart attack. Such weak magic won't work on such powerful beings.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Oct 9, 2006)

G-Wolf said:
			
		

> Is Lord of nightmares part of the Shonen verse?if so SMP and Galactus die a horrible horribel death.L-sama is equal with the One Above All and the Presence.



Slayers is not a shonen. Slayers is a fantasy comedy. So we can leave Slayers out of this.

But yes, Slayers would totally own here.


----------



## vagnard (Oct 9, 2006)

Death Note only works on humans. Galactus is way more powerful than Shinigamis from Deathnote...so their instruments hardly would cause him damage.


----------

